
Show HN: Bidbar (beta) – save and run Terminal commands from the menu bar - alanbi
https://www.getbidbar.com/
======
alanbi
Hey all, I recently released a beta version of my app, and I'm looking for
feedback on whether this helps improve developer productivity.

Bidbar is a Mac menu bar app that allows you to save Terminal commands that
you frequently use in the menu bar, run them with a simple click and/or
keyboard shortcut, and view their output in a minimal window. You can pretty
much save any command you want, such as starting up a Node project or running
a Python script to fetch the latest stock prices.

I'm open to hearing your guys' thoughts on how useful the app is, what
features you'd like, etc. Thanks!

